
The Man Who Forgot Everything (2013) - tintinnabula
http://www.newyorker.com/books/page-turner/the-man-who-forgot-everything
======
kmeade
From the article...

"Scoville lifted up Molaison’s frontal lobes with a spatula and reached far
into the center of his brain. Then, using a silver straw, Scoville sucked out
fist-size chunks of the medial temporal lobes on both sides of Molaison’s
brain."

fist-size chunks? (plural!) I'm hopefully imagining that this surgeon had
freakishly small hands.

